# 1st BIG BOMB of 2008!!



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Okay...

I have a MAJOR bomb that I would like to send to a BOTL that is deserving and more than likely low on cigars...I may even throw in a storage device of some sort..

WHO fits this?


Help me out...Then I shall Fire away!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

PM sent!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

there are a bunch of very deserving indivuals in here... I think you've got a difficult decision on your hands.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> there are a bunch of very deserving indivuals in here... I think you've got a difficult decision on your hands.


I agee--I was also thinkng of BigBuddha76 & Kaybee . They have their hands full with the kids and stuff like that and really don't know how their fixed with smokes. But yes this will be a very hard decesson...That's all I got--Hope it helps. Very nice of you to do this for some fine BOTL & SOTL.:baffled:


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> I agee--I was also thinkng of BigBuddha76 & Kaybe . They have their hands full with the kids and stuff like that and really don't know how their fixed with smokes. But yes this will be a very hard decesson...That's all I got--Hope it helps. Very nice of you to do this for some fine BOTL & SOTL.:baffled:


There are a lot of great folks on here that might need some smokes but Zack and Kaybee are both excellent BOTL/SOTL. I would have to second that nomination.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats a tough one Sam, I'm not sure who could use a Storage device but if I come across somebody I will let you know.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Hard choice there my friend, I'm not even sure where I would begin. You are a very great BOTL..


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10803

I'm voting for Mike. I know there's a ton of great BOTLs/SOTLs on here, but he's home after 14 1/2 months and he made it back safe. I'm sure he'll share one or two of them with his buddies, too.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I would suggest myself but that would not be fair. I was thinking vicegrips.ceo, bobbyg29, genettim, and full count.


Anyways have fun choosing. Some lucky guy will enjoy your HUGE bomb.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10803
> 
> I'm voting for Mike. I know there's a ton of great BOTLs/SOTLs on here, but he's home after 14 1/2 months and he made it back safe. I'm sure he'll share one or two of them with his buddies, too.


Another excellent nomination...


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Joey that is funny, we were reading the same thread at the same time


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I think I only have like two FDO Corojos left...    Not really sure who to actually nominate though...  whoever gets it they are one lucky SOB!!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

*bomb*



JoeyBear said:


> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10803
> 
> I'm voting for Mike. I know there's a ton of great BOTLs/SOTLs on here, but he's home after 14 1/2 months and he made it back safe. I'm sure he'll share one or two of them with his buddies, too.


DO IT!!!!!:smoke:


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10803
> 
> I'm voting for Mike. I know there's a ton of great BOTLs/SOTLs on here, but he's home after 14 1/2 months and he made it back safe. I'm sure he'll share one or two of them with his buddies, too.


I agree!!! For that matter even any of the fine BOTL/SOTL that are currently serving and temporarily away from CL.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very generous gesture!!
Someone is in for a real treat.


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

You cannot do this to us! 

I think that's a very difficult decision for anyone to make, the generosity here is beyond my belief.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

I'm sending my vote via PM.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Just go through the forum and find a real newbie and bust him


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

PM sent!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

nice videos Sam! Oliva are great cigars - Master Blend 3 is awesome!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10803
> 
> I'm voting for Mike. I know there's a ton of great BOTLs/SOTLs on here, but he's home after 14 1/2 months and he made it back safe. I'm sure he'll share one or two of them with his buddies, too.


I agree with this one. I can't even imagine 14 1/2 months. That's a LONG time! And as far as making it back safe, Mike was in a pretty rough area, he's very fortunate to be home.

I'd say light him up Sam!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

stlcards said:


> I agree with this one. I can't even imagine 14 1/2 months. That's a LONG time! And as far as making it back safe, Mike was in a pretty rough area, he's very fortunate to be home.
> 
> I'd say light him up Sam!!


After reconsideration BuMP!--PM Sent!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

geeze let me think about this and I'll send ya a PM... too many here to name!


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

How about someone currently overseas fighting for our freedom?

:support:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid has been asking for "Ghost Cards" to continue the tradition, for at least a year... Ah well... <G>


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Well, didn't I open up a can of worms...

Thanks for all of the PM's...I will consider them all...someone did PM me that we all should get together and Bomb ALL of the Military members on CL, and I think we should make a thread and organize this...because how can I just pick one? They ALL deserve more than I or any of us can ever give..

So...back to Who???


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Well what about drawing at random from the moderators of the message board who patrol the site and keep the riff raff out?


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> Well, didn't I open up a can of worms...
> 
> Thanks for all of the PM's...I will consider them all...someone did PM me that we all should get together and Bomb ALL of the Military members on CL, and I think we should make a thread and organize this...because how can I just pick one? They ALL deserve more than I or any of us can ever give..
> 
> So...back to Who???


Ohhh hell ya, now that would be a sweet mass bombing I would be down for.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

I vote for John Cockstain. That dude just blew up PiPs. And what about Ghost????? maybe Wookin? There, I've voted now...


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> Well, didn't I open up a can of worms...
> 
> Thanks for all of the PM's...I will consider them all...someone did PM me that we all should get together and Bomb ALL of the Military members on CL, and I think we should make a thread and organize this...because how can I just pick one? They ALL deserve more than I or any of us can ever give..
> 
> So...back to Who???


I'd say even more reason to bomb my nominee and then conduct a mass bombing to the military members. I don't know that it would be fair to pick out a single military member for this hit.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> I vote for John Cockstain. That dude just blew up PiPs. And what about Ghost????? maybe Wookin? There, I've voted now...


Ya that guy-Tha t F*9( o --Ya Him!:huh_oh:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> Well, didn't I open up a can of worms...
> 
> Thanks for all of the PM's...I will consider them all...someone did PM me that we all should get together and Bomb ALL of the Military members on CL, and I think we should make a thread and organize this...because how can I just pick one? They ALL deserve more than I or any of us can ever give..
> 
> So...back to Who???


Does anybody have a list?


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> I vote for John Cockstain. That dude just blew up PiPs. And what about Ghost????? maybe Wookin? There, I've voted now...


I had a mental note that I would take the 30th post's nomineee...

So it is set.

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> I had a mental note that I would take the 30th post's nomineee...
> 
> So it is set.
> 
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Great Idea Sam and Nice of you to take your time and smokes for a well deserving BOTL!:biggrin:


----------

